
As a non-technical founder, should I enroll in a coding bootcamp? - tnsn
For example, Hack Reactor. Was thinking the purpose is to get basic understanding of programming and being able to speak the same language as the technical folks. Thoughts?
======
codingdave
A bootcamp is going to focus more on the day-to-day of how to code, and
practicing coding. That isn't really what you need. You need to understand
what coders do, but you don't need to get into algorithms or the syntax of any
particular language or framework.

What you do need to know is how to prioritize. You need to understand that
while everyone shares the goal of getting features out the door, some take
longer than others. Some build upon others. Some block others. Coding Feature
A today might be a 4 month effort, but coding smaller features X, Y, and Z,
might build the foundation work the A needed... so you could get all 4
features out the door in 5 months by doing A last, and being ahead of the game
in the long run even though you deferred the feature most important to you by
the same amount of time it would have taken to just code it.

Making such decisions is less about knowing how to code, and more about
understanding the different layers of technical architecture, how they
integrate, and how they can both enable some components, while blocking and
restricting others.

It is also about knowing your team. You don't need to be able to figure out
all the answers yourself, but you do need to be able to communicate well with
the senior devs who can give you those answers. And you need to figure out
which devs are good at figuring out such things. We do not all share the same
skills, and don't all look at software the same way. Get to know your team,
and who has which strengths. Your decisions will be empowered far more by
knowing the team, getting their input, and looking at the big picture of
planning how to move a product forward than they would be by knowing how to
code.

------
Blakestr
So, I kinda did this - I needed a developer for my startup but couldn't afford
to pay one. So I learned myself, though I didn't use a bootcamp, just tried to
build what I could and learn more from MOOC's like udemy or youtube channel or
discord servers. As my startup grows my first hire is going to be a lead
developer. (Whom I will probably have to give some equity when he sees how
much of my code he is going to have to fix)

It's a tremendous advantage if you ask me, that I can speak in his language.
Ideas are a lot easier to plan out and conceptualize.

If your product is purely software, yeah, learn to code some, but remember you
are doing it as a means to an end. The moment you get a professional, hand the
reins over, because that's not your main strength.

I think you are doing the right thing by browsing on HN. Read what developers
are talking about, there's a fair amount of time I won't even understand what
the title is talking about but every time I read it, it gives me an idea about
what developers struggle with.

There's no checkbox for "is now a good communicator". It's a spectrum, you
just have to keep learning.

------
hos234
Only if you find it interesting or if its causing issues, otherwise its a
waste of time. Be clear about what strengths you bring to the table and work
on those. If you have a sales background for example hone that craft. Let the
techies do the tech, the same way you let the lawyers do the legal stuff.

------
chatmasta
If you can afford a bootcamp, you’re better off hiring a senior developer and
learning from immersion by seeing how they work. If you’re lucky you’ll find
someone who is patient, and a good communicator who can spend an hour a day on
screenshares with you explaining how things work.

------
drallison
As a non-technical founder of a technical start-up you need to learn about
technology. Coding bootcamp programs teach how to program. Being able to code
(program) does not translate into an understanding of technology. I know of no
bootcamp or academic program that teaches the theory and technology rather
than the nuts and bolts of coding. Problem is deep understanding is hard while
programming is relatively easy.

------
verdverm
You can probably learn enough online and on your own and avoid the tuition,
but still have some ability to communicate with developers.

------
vcarnogu
Definitelly. To be able to respect developers in thier hard work ;-)

